# Usb internet in bangalore



## callmeastha (Apr 13, 2011)

Hi,
I am from bangalore and i need a usb internet plan to access net from my laptop. I want an unlimited plan with good speed so i can stream videos...Pls suggest sumthing

Thanks


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 13, 2011)

BSNL/MTNL 3g is the only best option.


----------



## gagan007 (Apr 14, 2011)

go for BSNL 3G data card. whole city is covered by BSNL 3G signals


----------



## callmeastha (Apr 21, 2011)

gagan007 said:


> go for BSNL 3G data card. whole city is covered by BSNL 3G signals



Bsnl 3g data card is different from bsnl evdo data card right? what is the diff and which is recommended?


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Apr 22, 2011)

for unlimited plan evdo is better though it's slightly slower than bsnl 3g

evdo is cdma based
3g is gsm based


----------



## amitava82 (Apr 22, 2011)

It all depends on area you live in. My friend recently got BSNL EVDO and speed was ~120kbps with 4Bar signal where as, same card was giving ~1mbps in my area.


----------



## ashishstillthere (Apr 26, 2011)

can u sugst me card as i am going to live in kengeri


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 27, 2011)

ashishstillthere said:
			
		

> can u sugst me card as i am going to live in kengeri


 Whats your budget? Monthy usage? Unlimited or limited will do?


----------



## desiibond (Apr 27, 2011)

I wouldn't suggest EVDO. it's heavily dependent on signal strength and BSNL 3G covers more areas than EVDO. One of my friends is using BSNL 3G in Mahadevarpura and he is pretty happy about it.


----------

